# Knitted and crocheted dishcloths



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Where else other than www.knittingpatterncentral.com and www.crochetpatterncentral.com can I find free patterns for dishcloths? Lookin' at the holidays this year and I think everyone is getting some type of gift basket--homemade soap, wash/dishcloth, bath salts...that sort of thing.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

http://www.jimsyldesign.com/~dishbout/kpatterns/knitting.html

http://www.keyway.net/crafts/Facecloth.htm

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/index2.html

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm

http://www.knitaddicted.com/html/15.html

These are just a few of what I got when I did a google search. I bet you could get a lot more. Good idea for gift giving, I'm sure everyone will love them.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

all the major yarn brands have web sites with tons of patterns


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, I came across the neatest dish cloth---it's knitted and I just love the pattern. You can do one color or two.

Border:
With A color, cast on 40 sts.
Rows 1-4: Knit across
Rows 5 & 6: With color B, knit across.

Body:
Row 1 (RS): With A, k4, *sl 1 wyif, k1; rep from * to last 4 sts, k4.
Row 2: K4, purl to last 4 sts, k4.
Row 3: With B, k4, * k1, sl 1 wyif; rep from * to last 4 sts, k4.
Row 4: K4, purl to last 4 sts, k4.
Repeat rows 1-4 until cloth measure approx 7 1/2 inches, ending with Row 2.

Border:
Rows 1 and 2: With B, knit across.
Rows 3-5: With A, knit across.
Bind off all stitches.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Knitted dish cloths look easy to do but I have never made one or used one. Im curious because the old ones I have are ready to be pitched out. Do they actualy work better or last longer than ones you can buy in the store?

Sumer


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Since I started making and using crochet dish and wash cloths I don't want the store bought cloths. The texture(4ply worsted weight cotton) is thicker, softer. I can make it to the size(s) I prefer. My choice of colors, patterns, loops or no loops. Euro bath cloth or conventional flat. 
How long they last depends on useage. Heavy duty scrubbing will fray and tear the fiber, unsure if faster or slower to store bought cloth.
Many folks like to use them as facial cloths.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Thanks you convinced me. Ill try making one and see how it goes. 
I dug around in my stash and found one small ball of 4 ply cotton leftover from making a purse.. well sorta leftover.. gotta finish making the purse..not that I am a procrastinator or anything..Its almost done.  
This will make me finish it.

~~~
Sumer


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ok I made a real simple dishcloth using one of the patterns above, and came back here to post the results. I made it 45 stitchs wide and just knitted till it was square. Used the 4 ply cotten I found. I used it for the first time last night to do the dishes. 
I was actually impressed with how well it worked. I was pretty leary that it would be too bulky to use but the bulk actually helped get the stuff in the bottom of glasses better than a thiner washcloth type one would have. Seems like it even held the suds better too. It didnt get the baked on burn on stuff off of a pan but then neither would a store bought dish cloth. 
So all in all I liked it and I have enough cotten to make another one. Then I will probably make a few more because they are easy to do.
And I did get the purse done. Only have to make a lining now.

~~Sumer


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting the update. I'm considering putting some crocheted dishcloths in my 'From the Farm' Christmas Baskets for people. I'm really glad to know that they work well.

 RedTartan


----------

